

How to calculate reputation scores? - edwyr

Many web sites have an article/message/user reputation based on the up or down votes the article/message/user receives. How is a reputation score calculated given only up and down votes? (The user is not presented with a 1 to 5 scale for scoring something.)
======
edwyr
I was referred to this article <[http://evanmiller.org/how-not-to-sort-by-
average-rating.html...](http://evanmiller.org/how-not-to-sort-by-average-
rating.html>).

------
edwyr
Here's a sequel article: <[http://masanjin.net/blog/how-to-rank-products-
based-on-user-...](http://masanjin.net/blog/how-to-rank-products-based-on-
user-input>).

